# how to prove Relationship in Visa 489.



## dilruk336 (Jul 4, 2010)

hi all,

Im willing to apply visa 489 under family sponsorship.One of my partner's relation who lives in Melbourne area willing to sponsor me.

This is the relationship which my partner has with the sponsor.

Me
|
Spouse
|
Spouse Father
|
Spouse Father's Sister 
|
Spouse Father's Sister's Daughter (sponsor)

How do I prove this relationship and what are all the documents I have to submit ?

I really need your expertise help in this regard

Thanks


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

So, your sponsor is your wife's cousin? As stated on the 489 website, _Document Checklist - Invited Pathway_ and long scroll-down to _Sponsorship by an eligible relative living in a designated area of Australia_ : 



> Documents to prove your relationship to you sponsor. Acceptable documents include certified copies of:
> 
> birth certificates
> marriage certificates
> ...


Submitting a chart of the family tree may also be helpful for the CO, although it's not strictly required.


----------



## dilruk336 (Jul 4, 2010)

espresso said:


> So, your sponsor is your wife's cousin? As stated on the 489 website, _Document Checklist - Invited Pathway_ and long scroll-down to _Sponsorship by an eligible relative living in a designated area of Australia_ :
> 
> 
> 
> Submitting a chart of the family tree may also be helpful for the CO, although it's not strictly required.


Thanks for your prompt reply. If I use birth certificates to prove the relationship , Which persons birth certificate should I provide ?

Do i need to provide certificates of Me , Spouse, Spouse Father, Spouse Father's Sister , Spouse Father's Sister's Daughter ?

Thanks


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi dilruk336, 



> Do i need to provide certificates of Me , Spouse, Spouse Father, Spouse Father's Sister , Spouse Father's Sister's Daughter ?


Yeah, that sounds reasonable. In addition you may need marriage certificates if some of the applicants changed their names.


----------



## dilruk336 (Jul 4, 2010)

hi all,

I need some advice from you to prove my sponsor lives in a designated area. 
As I said earlier , my partner's first cousin lives in Melbourne (Code : 3152). In document check list , I found following to prove sponsor lives in designated area 

Acceptable documents include certified copies of:

• property titles
• leases
• invoices for items such as telephone, gas, electricity that show a date and your sponsor’s name and address.


But her husband is the chief occupant in house and all the above documents mentioned named to her husband's name (not for my sponsor)

In such a case , how she's going to prove she lives in designated area ? Is there any other documents which my sponsor can use to prove this?

Thanks


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi dilruk336, 

submit her marriage certificate and the documents in her husband's name. In addition, she can provide scans of letters addressed to her at that address (although that evidence is not as good as property titles or leases). Even if she's not on the gas/electricity bill, she should surely have other invoices with her name and address on it, e.g. bills from a dentist, online orders or a medical prescription. All of these are generated by third parties and should do nicely. 

Best solution: If she has a driver's license from VIC that can also be used as proof of the current address. A permit holder must notify VicRoads within 14 days of changing an address, so that should be current.


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi All,

what is the : Family tree diagram to show your relationship with a sponsor?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

shrif said:


> Hi All,
> 
> what is the : Family tree diagram to show your relationship with a sponsor?


If you Google "Family tree diagram" you will get a lot of examples of what one looks like.


----------



## ivacher (Apr 20, 2017)

Maggie-May24 said:


> If you Google "Family tree diagram" you will get a lot of examples of what one looks like.


I have studied my undergrad in Australian and now looking at getting relative sponsorship visa 489. just wanted to understand if the following relationship is eligible for this visa?

I (applicant), my mothers first cousin is an Australian citizen(my sponsor). so she becomes my cousin aunt.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

ivacher said:


> I have studied my undergrad in Australian and now looking at getting relative sponsorship visa 489. just wanted to understand if the following relationship is eligible for this visa?
> 
> I (applicant), my mothers first cousin is an Australian citizen(my sponsor). so she becomes my cousin aunt.


No, she's your first cousin once removed which is not eligible for sponsorship.


----------



## alicecolin (Apr 12, 2017)

You submit all your family documents copies.


----------

